# Plastic fell beast (and more LOTD) coming!



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

The new White Dwarf arrived today (from my subscription) and the back page's main feature was a section saying: _'Mordor own the skies to middle-earth - the new plastic fell beast arrives'_!!!

Also in the legion of the damned article there is a small box at the end, saying: _Even more Legionaries stand ready to protect the imperium. Six more models will be revealed in next month's White Dwarf_

Well, there is no bad news here!!!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Not a fan of LotR models/game but this could make a sweet conversions for other systems!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

excellent. i foresee some interesting flyrant conversions heading our way after xmas :biggrin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

We might not play LOTR but the models can still be of use to us. My bloodthirster is a Balrog and i rekon Uruk Hai with catachan arms would make great blood pact. There are opportunities everywhere.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

excellent. my buddy LOVES lotd and with this, i can def see him wigging out. what do you think the price will be? from what i can glean from google, they are basically embellished Tac marines.


----------

